# Mavs should get Pollard



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I read on hoopshype that Pollard is in the doghouse in Indiana and they are looking to trade him. What about Fortson for Pollard. I think Pollard is a good fit here can run the floor and will do the dirty work.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Um, pollard isnt better then Fortson so what would be the point?

Unless we get Shaq, Duncan, Ming, Mourning or Illgaustus theres no point in trading anymore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes. Give us Fortson for Pollard. Pacers whole heartedly agree to this trade.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Yes. Give us Fortson for Pollard. Pacers whole heartedly agree to this trade.


:laugh: 

throw in Oneal and I guess we could bear to part with Fortson.


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

you might be right Pollard may not be better than Fortson but Fortson is a PF and to small to be a PF height wise and Pollard is a center which we need


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would love to get Pollard. How about Jamison and Finley for O'Neal,Artest,and Pollard. That would be a great trade well at least for us. :grinning: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> you might be right Pollard may not be better than Fortson but Fortson is a PF and to small to be a PF height wise and Pollard is a center which we need


with the style of play I dont think a few inches is to our disadvantage on most night especially once we gel. We need more of the enforcer which Fortson is. I dont think Pollard is an enforcer type.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This deal doesn't benefit us at all.....Pollard is slightly better than Fortson...this deal is an exact trade-off, which doesn't make sense...at that point it would be gratuitous trading...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> This deal doesn't benefit us at all.....Pollard is slightly better than Fortson...this deal is an exact trade-off, which doesn't make sense...at that point it would be gratuitous trading...


I dont even see it as a trade off because Pollard is soft. Its a downgrade in my opinion.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pollard is not soft*

And it is not a few inches. Fortson is 6'6", Pollard is 6'11". That is serious. I would make the deal if I were Dallas.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pollard is not soft....He's like a 2nd rate Rodman....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Pollard is not soft*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> And it is not a few inches. Fortson is 6'6", Pollard is 6'11". That is serious. I would make the deal if I were Dallas.


Fortson is 6'8" not 6'6". I would much rather keep Fortson. Last
night I think we saw what type of player he can be for us. He is
still maybe the best rebounder in the entire league. So if we can
get him to play solid defense like he did last night. He also was
finishing nicely around the basket.

That is what I thought he could do for us and finally given a
chance last night he showed that he can really be a contributor.

Pollard is not the answer. I say no way on this trade.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Fortson's Height*

I've stood next to him. I can assure you he might be LISTED at 6'6", but he is closer to 6'5 than 6'8".


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who gives a damn if he plays the way he does....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Fortson's Height*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I've stood next to him. I can assure you he might be LISTED at 6'6", but he is closer to 6'5 than 6'8".


I guess Paul Pierce is closer to 6'3" than 6'6"


----------



## fin patterson (Nov 20, 2003)

fortson is a million times better and if size is what yall think they need then bradley is the answer? i dont think so we dont need height, we need tuffness inside the paint and someone who can cause trouble on the boards for the other team and that is definatly fortson!


----------

